# Worried My Girl Could Be Pregnant :(



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Please before i start i want everyone to know this was a complete accident and it was not intentional. I'm worried my girl Delilah may be pregnant. The basic story is i got an explorer and put the girls in the top and boys in the bottom and seperated the two sections with cardboard that was lodged into place (which now i realise was a complete dud on my part). They were making usual noises as they do (they are quite noisy) they run about, chew, make squeaking noises when grooming like normal ratties. I left them to settle in and my girls chewed through the card and got to my boy. I'm gutted, not only do i not know there complete backgrounds although (they are healthy rats, but i have no idea what sort of illnesses are in there family therefore could happen in the future) Iv kept an eye on my two girls and Del seems to be putting on weight, iv read about breeding and have looked for the signs and am quite concerned. Please dont be cruel to me i feel stupid enough. I would be very greatful for constructive critisism. I know its a waiting game of up to about 29 days. I am more than happy to take care of my beautiful girl and her babies (if this were to be the case) i would handle them all i can and give all the love i can give, but im saddened to say i probably wont be able to keep them all and this breaks my heart. I would just like a friendly chat with someone that will be supportive. I dont want them to go to a pet shop or be feed for any animal. I am so willing to take responsibility and i will search high and low for loving, caring, passionate owners. Thankyou for reading, so sorry this is long. But i know there are some lovely people on here that might have some kind suggestions.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Firstly this is an accident and who hasnt had that happen, Ive had two mice who each had a litter when I found out too late that one mouse was male . About finding homes for the babies (if she is pregnant), dont worry there are so many ratty loving people on pf you will find homes for any babies. If they are in an explorer nearer the time it might be an idea to remove the shelf so she doesnt take the babies up there and they fall off. Are you giving her any extra/different food, apparently extra protein is a good thing but Im not really up on rat pregnancies. If she comes into season again I think Ive read that it means she isnt pregnant but hopefully a breeder will come along and confirm that.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words hun. iv got a critter 3 would this be suitable iv i shut off the second and third floor completely? I bought some applaws cat food when i thought she may be pregnant, how much would i give her? there a 70g tins. I would be more than happy to keep a couple and give away the rest to a loving family. Both mummies and daddy have lovely temprements.



thedogsmother said:


> Firstly this is an accident and who hasnt had that happen, Ive had two mice who each had a litter when I found out too late that one mouse was male . About finding homes for the babies (if she is pregnant), dont worry there are so many ratty loving people on pf you will find homes for any babies. If they are in an explorer nearer the time it might be an idea to remove the shelf so she doesnt take the babies up there and they fall off. Are you giving her any extra/different food, apparently extra protein is a good thing but Im not really up on rat pregnancies. If she comes into season again I think Ive read that it means she isnt pregnant but hopefully a breeder will come along and confirm that.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't worry hun...you can make mistakes. The amount I've done this year lol.

Take it as a lesson....rats can chew cardboard 

Anyways I only had a rat after she gave birth. But think the key is to up her protein intake. Keep her with her cage mates else she will stress out. I bought Lactol (kitten formula powder) and dipped sticks of food in there to keep all the vitamins etc up. But I'm sure you will get much more helpful and experienced help soon


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks hun, im so glad people are being so nice about it. Feel like a plank really, rats chew wood therefore they chew card : Im just nervous if she is pregnant then she wont take care of her young, im not sure shes old enough. i have a spare cage and some protein rich food. you have been helpful hun, just knowing i have some friendly people is lovely.



niki87 said:


> Don't worry hun...you can make mistakes. The amount I've done this year lol.
> 
> Take it as a lesson....rats can chew cardboard
> 
> Anyways I only had a rat after she gave birth. But think the key is to up her protein intake. Keep her with her cage mates else she will stress out. I bought Lactol (kitten formula powder) and dipped sticks of food in there to keep all the vitamins etc up. But I'm sure you will get much more helpful and experienced help soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Thanks hun, im so glad people are being so nice about it. Feel like a plank really, rats chew wood therefore they chew card : Im just nervous if she is pregnant then she wont take care of her young, im not sure shes old enough. i have a spare cage and some protein rich food. you have been helpful hun, just knowing i have some friendly people is lovely.


Awww don't worry about it. I let my bunnies run around the garden today...only to spend near an hour on my tummy searching under the shed for my BLACK Gus! I finally figured if i got a torch i'd see him...cos I was despairing that he'd got out! Felt such an eejit when within seconds I saw him lol!

How old is she? Bijou was tiny when she came to me with a litter...I'd guess about three months...but she was a fantastic (if not defensive!) mummy! Saying that she didn't grow after...you may find that if she isn't fully grown she may have stunted growth. Happened with both Bijou and Alaska (hamster ((another rescue lol)) ) xx


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

My god i let my roo babies run around my room and belle decided to get under the wardrobe, so fiancee layed on the floor for hour trying to lure her out with yogis and nuts! it was scary 
My girl is nearly five months, if she doesnt want to feed her young i know i can get lactol or coconut milk, but how would i feed it? with a small baby bottle ?
Sorry to open sore wounds sweetie, but did you find your little Alaska?



niki87 said:


> Awww don't worry about it. I let my bunnies run around the garden today...only to spend near an hour on my tummy searching under the shed for my BLACK Gus! I finally figured if i got a torch i'd see him...cos I was despairing that he'd got out! Felt such an eejit when within seconds I saw him lol!
> 
> How old is she? Bijou was tiny when she came to me with a litter...I'd guess about three months...but she was a fantastic (if not defensive!) mummy! Saying that she didn't grow after...you may find that if she isn't fully grown she may have stunted growth. Happened with both Bijou and Alaska (hamster ((another rescue lol)) ) xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> My god i let my roo babies run around my room and belle decided to get under the wardrobe, so fiancee layed on the floor for hour trying to lure her out with yogis and nuts! it was scary
> My girl is nearly five months, if she doesnt want to feed her young i know i can get lactol or coconut milk, but how would i feed it? with a small baby bottle ?
> Sorry to open sore wounds sweetie, but did you find your little Alaska?


5 months isn't actually bad I don't think! Plus she will be fully grown...or at least nearly  You can get eye droppers or little syringes...I used one I was given to give anti-bs to Roma (hamster lol). A vets might even give you some...esp one you know well. But really rats tend to be good mums!

No never found her  ...poor baby. Still leaving out food...just hope she's running free! xx


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks for the advice hun, i just want everything to go safely and well if she is pregnant. She looks abit rounder than my other girl.

so so sorry sweetie x



niki87 said:


> 5 months isn't actually bad I don't think! Plus she will be fully grown...or at least nearly  You can get eye droppers or little syringes...I used one I was given to give anti-bs to Roma (hamster lol). A vets might even give you some...esp one you know well. But really rats tend to be good mums!
> 
> No never found her  ...poor baby. Still leaving out food...just hope she's running free! xx


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please before i start i want everyone to know this was a complete accident and it was not intentional. I'm worried my girl Delilah may be pregnant. The basic story is i got an explorer and put the girls in the top and boys in the bottom and seperated the two sections with cardboard that was lodged into place (which now i realise was a complete dud on my part). They were making usual noises as they do (they are quite noisy) they run about, chew, make squeaking noises when grooming like normal ratties. I left them to settle in and my girls chewed through the card and got to my boy. I'm gutted, not only do i not know there complete backgrounds although (they are healthy rats, but i have no idea what sort of illnesses are in there family therefore could happen in the future) Iv kept an eye on my two girls and Del seems to be putting on weight, iv read about breeding and have looked for the signs and am quite concerned. Please dont be cruel to me i feel stupid enough. I would be very greatful for constructive critisism. I know its a waiting game of up to about 29 days. I am more than happy to take care of my beautiful girl and her babies (if this were to be the case) i would handle them all i can and give all the love i can give, but im saddened to say i probably wont be able to keep them all and this breaks my heart. I would just like a friendly chat with someone that will be supportive. I dont want them to go to a pet shop or be feed for any animal. I am so willing to take responsibility and i will search high and low for loving, caring, passionate owners. Thankyou for reading, so sorry this is long. But i know there are some lovely people on here that might have some kind suggestions.


I'm sure you'll find homes for them all if she is Pregnant

Pst... Pst over here..... ''listen, if she is i want one!'' :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't keep a litter in an explorer or a critter cage...bubs could easily fall through the bars/get stuck in both cages. You need a Zoozone or a Ferplast Mary type cage, you should be able to find something second hand or borrow from someone nearby who has a spare. 

If you wanted the girls and boys in half the Explorer each, shoulda meshed the middle really. I wouldn't put it past my girls to chew just about anything in order to get to the guys, little hussies they are!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

my thoughts exactly argent.
rats chew so cardboard wouldn't last 5 mins!

hope she's not pregnant but if she is i'm sure there will be homes out there for them.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

As she's 5 months old she should be fine with having a litter. A lot of the breeders on the Fancy Rats forum don't suggest feeding pregnant does extra protein. It can cause them to put on extra weight which could cause birthing difficulties. They recommend giving extra portions of leafy greens such as curly kale and dandelions which are high in calcium.

Once she has given birth you can start giving her extra protein. She should have dry mix down at all times, and you should give her plenty of high protein foods. I'd give enough so she doesn't eat it all in one sitting, but it's all gone withing a few hours. When the kittens are starting to be weaned you can feed them soft foods like scrambled eggs which are easy to eat, and contain easily digested protein. 

Baby rats can be handled from birth. You should let them all rest for a day, then you can start picking them up. You should remove the doe as she may bite, and pick each baby up. You should check for a milk band (white line on stomach) which means they're being fed. You shouldn't keep them out for more then 10 minutes at this stage as they can easily get cold. Once they start growing hair then you can keep them out for longer. Once they've got eyes the doe will probably stop being over protective, and by the time they need to be seperated she will probably be sick of the sight of them! 

You should seperate boys from girls at 4 1/2 weeks. The girls can stay with mum, but the boys will need to go in their own cage. They can be rehomed at 6 weeks old. They shouldn't be rehomed earlier then that as they're not mentally mature enough to deal with such a big change.

A critter cage isn't suitable for tiny babies as they can get through the bars, but it will be perfect when it comes to splitting the sexes. I'd suggest that the bar spacing on the Explorer may be a little big for baby rats, but I'm sure someone will be willing to lend you a suitable cage. A lot of breeders use zoo zone tanks or Ferplast Mary/ Savic Ruffy cages up to 2 weeks. You should only have an igloo and suitable nesting material in the cage because if you add a hammock then the doe may give birth on that. 

When the babies get to 2-3 weeks old then they can go in a bigger cage with narrow bar spacing. A Freddy 2 is a good cage for this. You can then start adding hammocks and shelves so they get used to climbing and playing. A Freddy 2 is also a good cage to use when you're splitting the sexes.


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey hun, 

So not what you expected but congrats on soon possibly becoming a granny!!

Protien and calcium will be important to the lactating mum as she grows and looks after her kits, get yourself a good quality baby food, kitten milk and cat meat, vitamin sup, kale and a good stock of eggs :smile::smile:

Its important to check the babies for milk bands daily until their fur grows and check mums health also.

You may or may not be able to sex the kits when they are first born...it often takes an experienced eye. Male kits have a larger protrusion and the space between that and its bottom is greater than the females. If you cant dont worry... when the babies are 2 weeks it becomes more obvious and by 3 weeks there is no mistaking who's who lol!!

The colours will start to show around day 3 and be move apparent as the fur comes through at about a week. By the time the babies are 10 days old they should have a full coat. Their eyes usually open around day 14, give or take a day either side. Babies generally start to explore outside the nest from day 17.

My friend who owns a rattery tends to handle every kit from day 1 twice a day, that way they have no fear of human contact and make the best possible pets.

Male kittens should be split from their female siblings and mum at 4.5 to 5 weeks of age...she tends to lean towards the 5 week mark. 

Kittens can be homed from 6 weeks of age. If you find your babies are bomb proof and well adjusted individuals and their size and weight is good then 6 weeks is fine. If in any doubt keep the kits until they are 7 to 8 weeks. Should you keep them any longer it can become problematic and may take them longer to adjust to their new homes as they will start to bond with you.

Another important/general thing to remember is that babie rats STINK!! I mean they proper HONK so dont be put off by the smell, also do not change the bedding for approx 10 days....you can take out any very bloody parts etc. but try to leave a majority in the cage. 

You have loades of people on here that are mor ethen happy to help!!  Also Pm'd

Miss B xxxx


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Aww bless your heart hun, im sure that be arranged if you really do want a little one or maybe two if you dont have another one of the same age?? 



Icky said:


> I'm sure you'll find homes for them all if she is Pregnant
> 
> Pst... Pst over here..... ''listen, if she is i want one!'' :lol:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Iv meshed it now hun , feeling like a wolly here, but i have 100% learned my lesson. Thankyou for your input, every little thing people are telling me im taking in. My brain is like a sponge at the moment to make sure my beautiful girls and there possible litters get the best care ever. I love them so much and im quite sure you can relate to that. Thanks again x x



Argent said:


> Personally I wouldn't keep a litter in an explorer or a critter cage...bubs could easily fall through the bars/get stuck in both cages. You need a Zoozone or a Ferplast Mary type cage, you should be able to find something second hand or borrow from someone nearby who has a spare.
> 
> If you wanted the girls and boys in half the Explorer each, shoulda meshed the middle really. I wouldn't put it past my girls to chew just about anything in order to get to the guys, little hussies they are!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

You have been a ton of help, so thankyou so much for that. hopefully i make a good human mummy, just trying to do the best i can.



Snippet said:


> As she's 5 months old she should be fine with having a litter. A lot of the breeders on the Fancy Rats forum don't suggest feeding pregnant does extra protein. It can cause them to put on extra weight which could cause birthing difficulties. They recommend giving extra portions of leafy greens such as curly kale and dandelions which are high in calcium.
> 
> Once she has given birth you can start giving her extra protein. She should have dry mix down at all times, and you should give her plenty of high protein foods. I'd give enough so she doesn't eat it all in one sitting, but it's all gone withing a few hours. When the kittens are starting to be weaned you can feed them soft foods like scrambled eggs which are easy to eat, and contain easily digested protein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Iv meshed it now hun , feeling like a wolly here, but i have 100% learned my lesson. Thankyou for your input, every little thing people are telling me im taking in. My brain is like a sponge at the moment to make sure my beautiful girls and there possible litters get the best care ever. I love them so much and im quite sure you can relate to that. Thanks again x x


No problem  If there are any litters, I'm afraid it's compulsory that you post regular pics on here, especially since I'm not allowed to add to my brood for a good while  Need my kitten fix, y'know?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

ooh most definetly  these babies wont be camera shy hehe and if they are they shall have to get used to it!!



Argent said:


> No problem  If there are any litters, I'm afraid it's compulsory that you post regular pics on here, especially since I'm not allowed to add to my brood for a good while  Need my kitten fix, y'know?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I dont know much about rats, how long will it before you know for sure that she is or isnt pregnant? xxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

If you weigh her every day, you'll notice her gaining a lot of weight rather quickly, and it snowballs towards the end.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hun do you have an effective way of doing this as she rarely stays still long enough


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Pop the carrier on the scales, level it, then pop her in, hopefully she'll sit still long enough in there for you to get a reading


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hun do you have an effective way of doing this as she rarely stays still long enough


I plonk the rat on the scales and give them a yogurt drop. Bribery will get you everywhere!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip hunnies  i shall try both


----------

